# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Fujitsu-Siemens s7110

## nbnfy

Здравсвуйте.Скажите ..вернее помогите.....
Достался в наследство ноутбук Fujitsu-Siemens s7110 с Xp prof
Но при первом использовании(при загрузке)ребенок нажал какие то кнопки .....и Виндовс грузился как положено---Дошло дело до бегающих палочек и синий экран ....с кодом ошибки........
Stop: 0x0000007b(0xf78aa524,0xc0000034,0x00000000,0x0000  0000).
Вот такая фигня.При каждом последующем запуске виндовс...грузится окно с параметрами загрузки системы в разных режимах и опять синее окно............
Помогите.............  :Censored:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Stop: 0x0000007b


 При такой ошибке, В большинстве случаев, причиной является драйвер контроллера дисковых устройств. Попробуйте загрузиться с LiveCD и в коммандной строке выполните:

```
chkdsk X: /f /r
```

где X: - буква системного диска. Если не поможет, попробуйте зайти в BIOS и установите значения по дефолту.

----------


## nbnfy

Загрузиться с помощью лайф сд от доктора не получается.Скчал прогу виктория -загрузка тоже не идет....
В биосе вроде выставил порядок загрузки с сд....но симптомы все теже.
 Спасайте............. :Sad:

----------


## Iron Monk

Попробуйте в BIOS поставить SATA в режим эмуляции IDE или AHCI.

----------


## nbnfy

БлинюЯ просто с компами не особо..У меня там выставлено ..Enabled    это верно.......
Я просто не знаю что где переставить.....
Там 6 разделов
1-main
2-advanced
3-security
4-boot
5-info
6-exit(ну это то я знаю)
Биос - phoenixBios
Подскажите в каком нужно разделе делать.......... :Huh:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Подскажите в каком нужно разделе делать


 Попробуйте, для начала, F6 или F7 - в биос внизу должно быть примерно так написано: *F7: Load Fail-Safe Defaults*
Выбрав этот пункт, вы автоматически установите параметры BIOS Setup, гарантированно обеспечивающие нормальную работу аппаратной части компьютера.
Затем F10 - ENTER

----------


## nbnfy

F6-f7 ничего не происходит........Загрузка в томже режиме..... :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Внизу написано только ф12-вход в меню...ф2 -вход в биос....

----------


## Iron Monk

> F6-f7


 кнопочки, когда вы зашли в БИОС.

----------


## nbnfy

Зашел в биос,понажимал кнопочки ф6--ф7.....ничего нового не появляется и не происходит,кроме того что при нажатиии идет писк.. :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

И можно еще вопросик...Сколько стоит данный ноутбук кторый весь потертый  б-ушный.......

----------


## Iron Monk

> Зашел в биос,понажимал кнопочки ф6--ф7


 Когда заходите в биос, внизу есть пара строк с описанием команд, должна быть примерно такая: *F7: Load Fail-Safe Defaults*, или пункт меню:*Load Fail-Safe Defaults*


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> И можно еще вопросик...Сколько стоит данный ноутбук кторый весь потертый  б-ушный.......


 А это к оценщикам... :Wink:

----------


## nbnfy

У меня там есть.......
f1-help   стрелочки вверх-вниз
esc-exit. стрелочки влево-вправо


select item  -|spase
select menu  - enter



Change Values
Sect*sub menu

f9-setup defaults
f10- save and exit
 :Sad:

----------


## Iron Monk

> f9-setup defaults


 попробуйте.

----------


## nbnfy

f9-попробовал.вылезло окошко что сохранить и так далее...
результат тотже.............. :Huh:

----------


## Iron Monk

Странно, что с ЛивЦД не грузится - загрузка хотя бы начинается с dr Web?
Зайдите в BIOS, открой пункт
Integrated Peripherals, посмотрите пункт – OnChip SATA в нем должно быть выставлено Native IDE (эмуляция IDE).

----------


## nbnfy

Биос наверное разные..У меня нет таких пунктов..Весь биос перерыл..............
Помогите пожалуйста.......может выложить мне сюда свой биос досканально..до строчки(если смогу)............ :Sad:

----------


## Iron Monk

> .может выложить мне сюда свой биос досканально..до строчки(если смогу)..


Попробуйте.

----------


## nbnfy

Вот то что уменя есть из главного меню в биосе...................
Потом скажите какой пункт описать подробнее..........


Main---------------------------------------------------------
Sistem time
Sistem date
Drive0------samsung
Drive1----matshitadvd
Language
Advanced---------------------------------------------------
Serial|parallel port configurations
 Keyboard mouse features
Video features
Internal device configurations
Cpu features
Usb features
Miscellaneous configurations
Event  lodding
Security--------------------------------------------------------
Supervizor password is
User password is
Set supervizor password
Set user password
Minimum user passworв
Password on boot
On automatic wake up
Kb lock on resime
Boot from removable media 
Flash write
Hard disk security
Owner information
Boot----------------------------------------------------------------------
Quick boot
Boot time diagnostic screen
Boot menu
Preboot execution environment
Boot device priority
Info-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Всякая фигня по поводу биоса.процессора и памяти…………
Exit---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It saving changes

Exit discarding changes
Load setup defeults
Discard changes
Save changes
Save changes and power off

----------


## Iron Monk

Advanced -
        - Internal device configurations
                   - AHCI configurations  - что находится в этом подменю?

----------


## nbnfy

В нем находится.................

serial ata controller
sata controller mode option 
ahci confuguration
ide controller
bluetooch-r
lan controller
wireless lan
ieee 1394 controller
   на всех кроме 2- стоит параметр enabled/на втором--enhanced

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Advanced -
- Internal device configurations
- AHCI configurations - что находится в этом подменю? 
там только 2 выбора nabled.disabled

----------


## Iron Monk

> sata controller mode option


 Что находится в sata controller mode option?

----------


## nbnfy

Сейчас попробую......Вы не дадите ссылку на лайф сд......А то я какой то от доктора записал на диск  проверил на рабочем компе ,а он не хочет грузится(просто открывается диск с папками и все).........

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*

можно ли записать лайф сд на dvd-rw :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> можно ли записать лайф сд на dvd-rw


 Можно, если ноутбук читает DVD.
Диск загрузочный
Флешка загрузочная

----------


## nbnfy

Что находится в sata controller mode option? 



  В нем ничего не находится...жму энтер и предлогается выбор......Compatible или enhanced

----------


## Iron Monk

Выберите - 


> Compatible


AHCI configurations - выберите Disabled

----------


## nbnfy

AHCI configurations - выберите Disabled 

Выбрал...сохранился.....
Скажите дальнейшие мои действия ..минут через 15 скачается лайф сд.........выбрать загрузку с сд привода и все........... :Huh:

----------


## Iron Monk

> выбрать загрузку с сд привода и все...........


 И далее: 


> Попробуйте загрузиться с LiveCD и в коммандной строке выполните:
> 
> 
> ```
> chkdsk X: /f /r
> ```
> 
> где X: - буква системного диска.

----------


## nbnfy

Щас буду записывать на диск и пробовать....
Вот только каспер воспринял прогу как.......см скрин....
Это нормально....... :Huh:  :Shocked:

----------


## nbnfy

загрузиться с лайф сд получилось....но как выбрать командную строкуу.....
там только......
загрузка с диска с
загрузка виндовс xpe
перезагрузка

----------


## Iron Monk

Там есть несколько программ, которые могут определяться как HackTool или небезопасные. Вирусов там нет.

----------


## nbnfy

пошел процесс.......ярко голубой экран.........загрузился рабочий стол .....на нем 4 значка..
мой комп
сетевое окружение
интернет эксплорер
командная строка
.....как я понял ..щас нужно делать вот это.................
Попробуйте загрузиться с LiveCD и в коммандной строке выполните:

Код:
chkdsk X: /f /r
где X: - буква системного диска.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

попробовал щас это сделать.....выдает что-----------chkdsk не является внутренней или внешней командой.исполняемой программой или пакетным файлом.
 Может это зависит от того,что на клавиатуре не работают половина клавиш(почему то заместо английских букв ,ставятся цифры)....
 Пришлось за место английской---к---- поставить русскую......

----------


## Iron Monk

> Может это зависит от того,что на клавиатуре не работают половина клавиш(почему то заместо английских букв ,ставятся цифры).


Нажмите кнопку Num - справа вверху

----------


## nbnfy

num помогло...
сейчас идет проверка файлов........сижу жду... :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Произведена  замена кластеров поврежденных в файле 3279 под именем.....виндовс..систем32...конфиг...софтваре..  ..
еще идет проверка :Huh:

----------


## Iron Monk

> еще идет проверка


 После проверки попробуйте перезагрузиться в нормальном режиме, не забыв вытащить компакт-диск...

----------


## nbnfy

нужно   выставлять загрузку с жеского.диска............?????

----------


## Iron Monk

> нужно   выставлять загрузку с жеского.диска............?????


 Можете поставить, но без CD комп должен сам перейти к следующему загрузочному диску.

----------


## nbnfy

Скажите это лайф сд от доктора или другой какой......??
По идее должен он помочь...или 50 на 50 ...или........? :Shocked: 

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*

Еще идет проверка.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iron Monk

> Скажите это лайф сд от доктора или другой какой


 Нет, это диск для ремонта вручную. Сейчас идет ремонт файловой системы диска с помощью программы *chkdsk* от *MS Windows*, надеюсь поможет..

----------


## nbnfy

Iron Monk----- Вы просто Супер. :Clapping: 
Спасибо вам за помощь.Все работает.Даже файлы все остались.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*

Осталось только проверить видео-аудио и сккачать драйвера...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Все работает.Даже файлы все остались.


 Я рад, что у Вас все получилось. Удачи.

----------


## nbnfy

Даже и незнаю как вас отблагодарить...........За оказанную огромнейшуюю помошь.........
Скажите еще вопрос..............Можно как нибудь поставить пароль на комп(для того что подобное не повторилось)..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iron Monk

> Можно как нибудь поставить пароль на комп(для того что подобное не повторилось)


 Это была аппаратная проблема, а не проблема доступа. Поставить пароль на вход в компьютер - панель управления - учетные записи пользователей - выберите пользователя - создание пароля.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nbnfy

Скажите..Аппаратная проблема это значит что что то скоро полетит(запчасть) или это плохой виндовс........... :Huh:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Аппаратная проблема это значит что что то скоро полетит(запчасть) или это плохой виндовс


 В Вашем случае ни то, ни другое, просто по какой-то причине (не корректное выключение и т.п.) повредилась структура файловой системы, которая была восстановлена программой chkdsk. Просто периодически (раз в 1,5 - 2 месяца), запускайте программу chkdsk.

----------


## nbnfy

Спасибо еще раз.Вы молодец....... :Clapping:

----------


## PavelA

> Просто периодически (раз в 1,5 - 2 месяца), запускайте программу chkdsk.


 Есть подозрение, что у Вас на диске файловая система FAT32. При неаккуратном выключении на ней могут возникать такие проблемы. Во избежании повторения можно сконвертировать диск в NTFS.

Как узнать какая файловая система -  Мой компьютер -- Жесткий диск, правая клавиша "Свойства".

----------


## nbnfy

Спасибо Pavel. Проверил...у меня файловая система nfts.Может были глюки потому что установлен Виндовс зверь сд.
Щас буду ставить 7... :Huh: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Скажите .Можно поставить 7 на данный ноут или для ноутов нужен специальный дистрибутив :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Скажите .Можно поставить 7 на данный ноут или для ноутов нужен специальный дистрибутив


Почитайте...

----------


## nbnfy

Спасибо....... :Cheesy:

----------

